# FreeBSD logo



## a59303 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to figure out how to get the logo that appears on the boot screen (beastie.4th) onto a vector, image, or something else that is printable. Is there a way to generate a_n_ image from that? I tried a screen capture and it did not work at all. The font gets scaled and so looks bad. I need something that goes from _ASCII_ (*I* think) to SVG, JPG, GIF.

I found the following, although I am unsure how to generate the _ASCII_ image from the file: beastie.4th.

I thought it would be cool if FreeBSDMall sold stickers with that on it.  I emailed them and never saw anything so I am trying to generate it myself to send them the picture.

https://9vx.org/~dho/a2s/

http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/

Thanks for any advice,

a5'


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2013)

There are various types of logo found here: http://www.freebsd.org/logo.html


----------



## a59303 (Jun 26, 2013)

SirDice,

The pages contained therein may have some leads for me.  I have seen those pages before but looking again I see that I may email about "suggestions for additions".  I just thought the ASCII had a nice look to it and would like nice on a sticker, or t-shirt.  In retrospect I think that the links I mentioned might not generate what I want, or intend, but that is what I found.  Like I said, I emailed the FreeBSD Mall and whoever I spoke to said they might use it, the idea, but I never saw anything come of it.

So, the next step I thought would be to present them with the graphic so that they would not have to spend the time to figure out how to generate it, and they could see it as I imagined it.  What I think now, after seeing the email link, is that I might send that graphic there as well.

Obviously there is nothing new in the graphic (ASCII logo), just a slightly different use.

-a5'


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 27, 2013)

You might also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_Daemon#ASCII_image. IMO, this one looks awesome. Furthermore, read /usr/share/examples/BSD_daemon/README.


----------



## segfault (Jun 27, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> You might also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_Daemon#ASCII_image.



That same beastie image can be created on terminal using the `cowsay` command like so: `cowsay -f daemon FreeBSD 9.1`

However, a better solution for you to make your own _ASCII_ art from potentially any image you want would be the following:

First build Mplayer from ports with aalib support. This will allow mplayer to output _ASCII_ images of any movie it can play using a command something like: `mplayer -vo aa Movie1.avi`.
Then you can just tell mplayer to show a list of image files in an endless loop with specified images (frames) per second: `mplayer mf://\*.jpg -loop 0 -mf fps=1 -monitorpixelaspect 0.5`
Put the two together to and you will see you images shown like a lside show (1 per second) in _ASCII_ art: `mplayer -vo aa mf://\*.jpg -loop 0 -mf fps=1 -monitorpixelaspect 0.5`
You then need to simply find a way to capture your screen. Using the built in mplayer screen capture does not seem to actually grab the viewed _ASCII_ image, but the original instead. So try something like `scrot` or your favourite screen capture tool.
Here's one I did:
http://postimg.org/image/jacrlp3cr/

This may make a cool nerd t-shirt. I'd be interested in one for sure 

Good luck.

EDIT:
Also found this a while back http://fred.dao2.com/?p=178. Typing `mplayer tv:// -vo aa -monitorpixelaspect 0.5` or something similar should allow you to capture in _ASCII_ using your webcam and Mplayer.


----------



## a59303 (Jun 27, 2013)

> That same beastie image can be created on terminal using the cowsay command like so: cowsay -f daemon FreeBSD 9.1


@@segfault

So, I would imagine that to create a text document with the proper formatting to send to a converter would be something like: `cowsay -f daemon FreeBSD 9.1 | cat > FreeBSD.txt`?

The mplayer ASCII output looks very nice.  Maybe too nice.  The webcam tool reminds me of something called, I think, HASCII CAM on dynebolic OS.

Thanks for the encouragement.



> You might also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_Daemon#ASCII_image. IMO, this one looks awesome. Furthermore, read /usr/share/examples/BSD_daemon/README.


@@cpu82

I did look at the examples directory and it houses some interesting stuff.  I also looked further into the file, beastie.4th, and saw use of some commands like `dot` and `echo`.

*R*elevant info might be here:
http://www.graphviz.org/cgi-bin/man?dot
and 
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=echo&sektion=1&manpath=FreeBSD+9.1-RELEASE.

Overall, I am guessing that `printf` is what I should use, maybe to format or write a text file from `cowsay` or another, similar program.

Thanks,

a5'


----------



## segfault (Jun 27, 2013)

If the _ASCII_ art output from mplayer doesn't look "primitive" enough you may be able to tweak resolution of your terminal. Resolution of the mplayer output can supposedly be tweaked like so:
`export CACA_GEOMETRY="256x114"`
`export CACA_FONT="5x7"`
`Mplayer -vo caca video.mpg`

Also, found this example which may help? _*I*t_ sets contrast and driver..... _I_ haven't tested it myself. `mplayer -vo aa:extended:driver=curses:contrast=50 movie.avi`

And forgot to mention before, using `-vo caca` instead of `-vo aa` will give you coloured _ASCII_ output.

_I h_ope this stuff can be of use to you. _I l_ook forward to seeing what you end up with.


----------



## a59303 (Jun 27, 2013)

segfault said:
			
		

> _I h_ope this stuff can be of use to you. _I l_ook forward to seeing what you end up with.



I hope that I can come up with something that is a little original as far as implementation.

I had overlooked the README (/usr/share/examples/BSD_daemon/) that @cpu82 had mentioned.  In that there is the outline of exactly what I was intending.  A vector format image in Xfig format (.fig).  I only saw that after spending the morning trying other stuff with this so I just installed Xfig and have yet to use it.

I also came upon a page which has a nice renderer for photo's to _ASCII_.
http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/index.html
of that I installed aview from ports which, at least on FreeBSD, installed `netbpm`. http://netpbm.sourceforge.net/

Have a good day,

a5'


----------



## a59303 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello,

     I have come up with some ideas/designs from PNG's that I found on the web.  I would still like to generate a image from the original ASCII.  It appears to me, I don't know, that the ASCII is interpreted by ficl which generates the graphic.  So it seems that I will have to get a little bit more research done.  I found this indicated here https://wiki.freebsd.org/OliverFromme/BootLoader, which had not been quite clear to me before.

Mplayer, as I have installed it, does not give the option of generating from ASCII only to ASCII. Cowsay does, while it looks like the `cowsay -f daemon FreeBSD 9.0` command produces a graphic from a Cowsay preformatted file, not from the boot ASCII image.  While this may be obvious, I have yet to determine the location of the Cowsay daemon.

     The logo's to be found in /usr/share/examples/BSD_daemon/ are of the older style and not what I was intending. I have discovered some interesting stuff but not what I was looking for, namely, the process (interpreter) that "makes" the graphic.  As mentioned above it seems like some facility of ficl is the responsible party.

     So far so good,


  -a5'


----------



## ChalkBored (Jul 5, 2013)

After you remove the 4th markup (it's just there to shift the image to the right of the menu) it's just plain text. There are 2 versions in beastie.4th one with the escape codes for color and one without them.


```
,        ,
              /(        )`
              \ \___   / |
              /- _  `-/  '
             (/\/ \ \   /\
             / /   | `    \
             O O   ) /    |
             `-^--'`<     '
            (_.)  _  )   /
             `.___/`    /
               `-----' /
  <----.     __ / __   \
  <----|====O)))==) \) /====|
  <----'    `--' `.__,' \
               |        |
                \       /       /\
           ______( (_  / \______/
         ,'  ,-----'   |
         `--{__________)


  ______
 |  ____| __ ___  ___ 
 | |__ | '__/ _ \/ _ \
 |  __|| | |  __/  __/
 | |   | | |    |    |
 |_|   |_|  \___|\___|
  ____   _____ _____
 |  _ \ / ____|  __ \
 | |_) | (___ | |  | |
 |  _ < \___ \| |  | |
 | |_) |____) | |__| |
 |     |      |      |
 |____/|_____/|_____/


  ```                        `
 s` `.....---.......--.```   -/
 +o   .--`         /y:`      +.
  yo`:.            :o      `+-
   y/               -/`   -o/
  .-                  ::/sy+:.
  /                     `--  /
 `:                          :`
 `:                          :`
  /                          /
  .-                        -.
   --                      -.
    `:`                  `:`
      .--             `--.
         .---.....----.
```

You can use /graphics/a2png and create a png image from it. Finding a font that looks good might be a problem.


----------



## a59303 (Jul 5, 2013)

I should have seen that, I think I might have suspected but I didn't try to figure it out.  I have spent some time with the solution you have suggested, I might spend some more.  It seems to me that I might be able to generate a SVG from a PNG and so: ASCII logo ---> PNG image ----> SVG logo.  You are right though, the correct font may be an issue.  I think the console font is what I would use, saw this (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=36142), just have to generate a compatible font.

-a5'


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 15, 2017)

Attaching my colored /etc/motd, 
I cannot copy-paste it here, because colors won't work,
colors were added with 
	
	



```
# echo "\033[1;31m" > /etc/motd
# echo "Your red text here" >> /etc/motd
# echo "\033[0m" >> /etc/motd
```
more colors here.
But you can use vim to copy-paste or edit color codes from the file.
Here is preview:


----------

